# Honda tillers



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just bought a 14' polar craft and want to put the max motor on it (25 hp). Yes I want a Honda too. But I'm a little confused why a 25 weighs almost 50 pounds more than a 20 hp? I need to do more research I know. Guess my question is do you think 5 hp is worth the 50 pound difference? 

Does anyone have a recommendation of a dealer?


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

14' boat should fly with a 20 hp. extra 50lb could be used for all those fish you get.
EB


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

EB1221 said:


> 14' boat should fly with a 20 hp. extra 50lb could be used for all those fish you get. EB


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yea I'm not sure the extra weight is worth it


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

If I remember right the 15 and 20 are built the same and the 25 and 30 are built the same. I was looking at them a while ago. I think the 25 and 30 have 3 carbs. And the 15 and 20 have 1. But has to be more than just that.

I looked at a new merc for my boat 25hp trim tilt with all the controls. I believe it was around 5k out the door. Paid 3800 for the boat lol


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

fishingful said:


> If I remember right the 15 and 20 are built the same and the 25 and 30 are built the same. I was looking at them a while ago. I think the 25 and 30 have 3 carbs. And the 15 and 20 have 1. But has to be more than just that.


25/30 series has more displacement & may be a different powerhead.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishingful said:


> If I remember right the 15 and 20 are built the same and the 25 and 30 are built the same. I was looking at them a while ago. I think the 25 and 30 have 3 carbs. And the 15 and 20 have 1. But has to be more than just that. I looked at a new merc for my boat 25hp trim tilt with all the controls. I believe it was around 5k out the door. Paid 3800 for the boat lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Yea that's what I'm afraid of


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after even more research, im leaning towards suziki.. any thoughts?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> after even more research, im leaning towards suziki.. any thoughts?


The problem there is resale value if you don't like it. The other thing to consider is how heavy a four stroke motor is on the ass end of a 14' boat. I have a smokercraft voyager 14' with 69" beam. I have a 15 horse evinrude 4 stroke on the back. The boat will go 24mph with my son and I I the boat. I'm not sure how much faster a 25hp would go but I'm sure it wouldn't be much. If your looking for max hp I would only consider a two stroke due to wieght. The difference in wieght will be a huge when trying to get the rig on plane. Especially when fishing by yourself.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> after even more research, im leaning towards suziki.. any thoughts?


Try to find someone that wants to work on them.....


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

fishingful said:


> Try to find someone that wants to work on them.....


I would be a little less "direct" & ask which brand has the most convenient & competent service. 

Don't personally know anyone who owns Suzuki, but all I've heard is that it's typical, high-quality Japanese equipment. However, if you can't get local service & parts, you may be kicking yourself later.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Tom, if your going the Suzuki route, give Erie Marine a call and ask Brian what kind of deal you could get. Erie marine is with Erie outfitters, they carry Warrior boats and can get Suzuki motors. I've fished on a new boat with a Suzuki 9.9 and that thing is so quiet and starts with ease. Fuel injection is amazing! I was hesitant at first but after tons of research it's looking like Suzuki is the way to go and I'm sure you'll keep seeing more boats with them.

Also, Honda's are notorious for having water impellers go out if you run shallow water and it picks up any kind of sand. I had a Honda 25 and 9.9 which had impellers go due to the amount of sand in the reservoir at my cabin in Ontario.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm not sure why some replys are saying try to find a mech? The whole point of my thread is to buy a reliable motor. I could give 2 shits less where it's made. If it gets me on and off the water that's why I'll buy it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The Honda isn't looking good either.. My mistake (maybe) but head to head the merc is gold, but it's also 30 pounds heavier and $800 more..


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

ezbite said:


> The Honda isn't looking good either.. My mistake (maybe) but head to head the merc is gold, but it's also 30 pounds heavier and $800 more..


Get the Honda 20hp. I have a lund 14 ssv and it moves me and another guy at 22mph. Best motor out there for this combo. You will not find a motor in this class that is lighter. If you insist on 25 hp get the etec. ALso good idea to call Brian at Erie marine. THe Zuki could be good but i havent researched it yet.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I'm not sure why some replys are saying try to find a mech? The whole point of my thread is to buy a reliable motor. I could give 2 shits less where it's made. If it gets me on and off the water that's why I'll buy it.


All I was saying is if you have a problem with a Suzuki I have heard people having issues with finding someone to work on them.

I would stick with a merc or a honda. The almish can't be wrong. Lol I see a lot of Hondas on mosquito


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

ezbite said:


> The Honda isn't looking good either.. My mistake (maybe) but head to head the merc is gold, but it's also 30 pounds heavier and $800 more..


EZ - Have run a Honda 9.9 four stroke kicker last season and a month. Pushes the 22' nicely. Starts right now. So quiet do not know it is running. ( i know your looking at a 20 HP or so but this is all I have.) Oh ya - it is a 2012. Launched boat Sunday. Barely turned key and it started. First start of spring right out of storage. Of course I replaced plugs and did maint in fall. Put new water pump impeller in since it is 2012 and was probably original.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Why not go with a Yamaha motor. Says you live close to skeeter. There is a dealer in champion. Yamaha tillers a very quiet and no mechanical issues


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey ezbite, the Honda 20 HP is a 2 cyl engine, the 25/30 HP are 3 cyl and 3 carb setup, I own an 06 25 HP, pushes my 15 ft, with gear and 2 ppl at 25 mph


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't overlook Nissan/tohatsu motors. Its the only small motor I ever LOVED. My Nissan 9.8hp gave me a lot of trouble free years before I sold it. But,back to the original question. The engine steps up block,power head,etc. Its a 30hp engine tuned down to 25hp vs. a 15hp engine tuned up to 25hp. Not exact numbers but you get what I'm saying. That being said,you're not gonna notice much difference between the 20 and 25. Even less with the weight differences. The only problem I see is if you get the 20 you're always(we all do) gonna have that little voice saying "man I should've got the 25. I'd be going faster and be at max capacity." If you can fight off those thoughts and be happy with a nice,shiny new motor that does its job,IMO, the 20 is the way to go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

walleyeseizure said:


> Why not go with a Yamaha motor. Says you live close to skeeter. There is a dealer in champion. Yamaha tillers a very quiet and no mechanical issues


 i forgot about the yammie dealer in champion.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

ezbite said:


> i forgot about the yammie dealer in champion.


I live in champion, next time I am at mosquito if you want you can check out my Yamaha tiller. It's so quiet only way you know it's on when I am trolling is by the stream of water


----------



## hes (Feb 4, 2006)

da-animal said:


> Hey ezbite, the Honda 20 HP is a 2 cyl engine, the 25/30 HP are 3 cyl and 3 carb setup, I own an 06 25 HP, pushes my 15 ft, with gear and 2 ppl at 25 mph


I have a 2012 Honda 20 hp on a 15 1/2 sylvan fully decked two 29 series batteries, trolling motor, with all gear it tops out about 23 mph. Had to play with props to get it right, finally ended up with a 4 blade OEM, great hole shot now. I love the power trim and it sips gas. Can run up down the lake two days on 3 gal. Of gas. It also has a neat carburetor drain valve which makes it nice when you winterize. My third Honda and no regrets. If I had a dollar for every time I pulled into the dock and heard " I can't hardly hear that thing run" I could probably pay for all the gas I've put thru it ..... I read a lot of reviews and most came down to Yamaha or Honda, Yamaha being a little cheaper to purchase, both top notch.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it really is mind boggling when youre looking for a new motor. everyone has the best.lol. ive gotten price quotes and DAMN!! a new motor doesnt come cheap. almost makes me want to just run my 9.9

i have narrowed it down a bit and im going with the guys that give a 5 year warrenty i think. but the difference in cost is amazing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have been checking


Cajunsaugeye said:


> Don't overlook Nissan/tohatsu motors. Its the only small motor I ever LOVED. My Nissan 9.8hp gave me a lot of trouble free years before I sold it. But,back to the original question. The engine steps up block,power head,etc. Its a 30hp engine tuned down to 25hp vs. a 15hp engine tuned up to 25hp. Not exact numbers but you get what I'm saying. That being said,you're not gonna notice much difference between the 20 and 25. Even less with the weight differences. The only problem I see is if you get the 20 you're always(we all do) gonna have that little voice saying "man I should've got the 25. I'd be going faster and be at max capacity." If you can fight off those thoughts and be happy with a nice,shiny new motor that does its job,IMO, the 20 is the way to go.


 
i have been checking out tohatsu.. i like them compaired to some others in their class. i actually went fishing on erie yesterday (all day) with a guy that works at a boat shop and we talked about this, he told me he cant tell the difference between the merc and tahatsu when the cowling is off (maybe not in those exact words, but close enought). it does seem the tahatsu and suzuki are the cheaper ones in cost (suzuki 3 year, tahatsu 5 year), honda and yamaha most expensive and he did like yammies.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

If I remember right Tohatsu makes the motors for merc.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Fishingful, tohatsu makes mercury, Yamaha, Honda, and Suzuki.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

cmiller said:


> Fishingful, tohatsu makes mercury, Yamaha, Honda, and Suzuki.


Who in ohio sells tohatsu?


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

cmiller said:


> Fishingful, tohatsu makes mercury, Yamaha, Honda, and Suzuki.


 They make mercury, Nissan(which is out of business) and evinrude 40 HP and under Honda and suzuki were on there own from what I've read


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

One other thing to consider as far as 25 or 20 HP. 25 HP are not legal on Pymatuning. One of the BIG factors a 20 sits on back of my 16 Lund.

But if you never fish Pymatuning cost is only consideration. Look into Nissan/ Tohatsu outboards . They are tough to beat on value and are reliable. I have a tiller 20 Nissan electric start and trim and tilt. Never a problem in 5 years of use. Also these motors can be bought on line with free shipping.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

When i was looking for my last boat for fishing lake erie my main concern was having an outboard that was reliable. I ended up buying a Starcraft Superfisherman with a Suzuki DF115. Those suzuki's are great motors. I also bought a new Tohatsu 9.8 four stroke kicker. Never had any problems with both motors.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a place called Detwielers in Middlefield, OH. They sell Tahatsu. They were at the Niles outdoor show when it was at the Expo center.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out onlineoutboards.com. they come with free shipping.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Detweilers outboards in Middlefield has competetive prices and easy to deal with.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

ezbite said:


> . ive gotten price quotes and DAMN!! a new motor doesnt come cheap. almost makes me want to just run my 9.9
> 
> .


If you wanna dance you gotta pay the band!.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i know about detweilders in middlefield. just got to make the ride up and talk to them. im going to do the install myself, if im going to pay anyone $99 an hour, its gonna be me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

papaperch said:


> One other thing to consider as far as 25 or 20 HP. 25 HP are not legal on Pymatuning. One of the BIG factors a 20 sits on back of my 16 Lund.
> 
> But if you never fish Pymatuning cost is only consideration. Look into Nissan/ Tohatsu outboards . They are tough to beat on value and are reliable. I have a tiller 20 Nissan electric start and trim and tilt. Never a problem in 5 years of use. Also these motors can be bought on line with free shipping.


 
i dont plan on fishing pymi, if i do ive got a few buddies that have already invited me to fish n their boats. thanks.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tightlines said:


> When i was looking for my last boat for fishing lake erie my main concern was having an outboard that was reliable. I ended up buying a Starcraft Superfisherman with a Suzuki DF115. Those suzuki's are great motors. I also bought a new Tohatsu 9.8 four stroke kicker. Never had any problems with both motors.
> View attachment 208438
> View attachment 208439


 
ive already been there.lol. i do plan on internet purchase and free shipping offered.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

I own Suzuki 70 and 6. Neither has given me one problem. Start easy , run well, and sip fuel. There are plenty of dealers around for service if you check their site. I have two within 30 minutes of my home.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

I just bought a used 20hp tohatsu from Detweilers good price and good service.


----------

